# Form 2555 Question



## QueensU

This may seem like a silly question but question 7. asks 

Of what country are you a citizen/national?

Is it OK if i put United States and Canada?

I'm hoping this won't cause me any problems. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

QueensU said:


> This may seem like a silly question but question 7. asks
> 
> Of what country are you a citizen/national?
> 
> Is it OK if i put United States and Canada?
> 
> I'm hoping this won't cause me any problems.
> 
> Thanks.


I've put both US and France on my 2555's for the last few years. Had no problems so far.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## QueensU

Thanks Bev!


----------

